# Outstanding.



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

sounds cool! i have a b&D. it works alright but from your description the Bosch outperforms it in every category! thanks for the review


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice. Is it possible to hook it up to a vacume in place of the filter?


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

I agree. It is a nice ROS. Wayne I hook mine up to my vac via an extra adapter(around $10). The back of the sander is a rectangle. Performs much better with the vac.


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes, you can hook up a vacuum, per the previous comment. I should try it.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

This is a nice review. Thanks for the info on the sander.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I am looking at getting the same ROS!


----------



## perpetual_novice (Jan 9, 2009)

I bought one these this weekend. I LOVE it. After my first run, I was shone a bright industrial light from one side and tried as hard as I could to find scratch marks from a 220 grit and I couldn't find one. Just amazing.
The dust collection stunned me, seriously, NO DUST, the only way I could find dust was to run my hand over the piece. That was without a vacuum attached. I am of course a novice, but I feel as though I finally got a tool that completely exceeded my expectations. More exciting than my grizzly table saw or my incra wonder fence. I guess that makes me a simple man, but my finishes on those pieces of cherry are looking sweet.

Still can't align my tablesaw blade and and wonderfence


----------



## builtinabarn (Feb 17, 2009)

I just purchased this sander also. By Far, one of the best palm sanders I have ever had. I agree with "pashley" on this review…...incredible sander.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good reveiw I'm tempted but I already have 6 roa s


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Has anyone used the Bosch 2605510132 adapter on this sander and if so please post your comments. I've added links for 3 different sander adapters, comments on any or all?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0009H5L5I/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new

PS - The other adapters are shown in/on the above link.
Thanks,
John


----------

